# Boxxer Wheel Removal



## mxrider489 (Nov 3, 2004)

My buddy has an 05 boxxer ride. We cant get the axle out. No Maxle release thing, just 2 bolts. I took one bolt off and tried to tape it out like I would with my 888 but no luck. What shall I do


----------



## boogenman (Sep 22, 2006)

1.Find a large hammer(preferably a claw hammer).
2.Smash your friend in the face with claw end of hammer, either end of any other hammer.
3. Repete step #2 on your own face and or head.

****KING GROMS:

http://www.sram.com/_media/techdocs/Boxxer_English.pdf


----------



## The Rose (Oct 15, 2006)

At the bottom of each fork leg there are 2 small cap bolts. Loosen them and the axle will thread out. Don't beat it with anything.


----------



## AKRida (Feb 26, 2004)

yep, should be pinch bolts on the lowers of the fork to hold the axle in, loosen those, if it's still stubborn what i used to do is loosen your axle on one side a few turns, than LIGHTLY tap it with a hammer to get it moving... and remove as per normal. You had to have just missed the pinch bolts though i just cant see any real way for the axle to get *jammed*


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

TIGHTEN
1. Hold the axle in your hand and place a 6mm hex into the left side of the axle (side with external
threads) and rotate the internal nut three turns counterclockwise.
2. Slide the axle through the right side of the hub until it engages the threads of the left drop out.
3. Place a 6mm hex in the internal nut on the right side of the axle. Turn the 6mm hex to a torque of 40
to 60 in-lb (4.5 -6.8 Nm).

SECURE
1. To lock the axle into the lower leg place a 6mm hex into the internal nut on the left side of the axle and
torque to 40 in-lb (4.5 Nm).

Abridged version. Loosen the drive side, and then back it out from the non-drive.

Or actually... if he's got a Ride... it has the QR thing, doesn't it? Open the QR, turn the nut at the end counter clockwise a few times, turn the QR to turn the axle. The axle unthreads from the lowers and pulls out on the drive side.


----------



## GnaR9 (Jul 7, 2007)

boogenman said:


> 1.Find a large hammer(preferably a claw hammer).
> 2.Smash your friend in the face with claw end of hammer, either end of any other hammer.
> 3. Repete step #2 on your own face and or head.
> 
> ...


Take your Ritalin, OK?
OK, you're in a forest.
- Forest?
With Heather Locklear.
- With Heather?
And you're very warm. Very...
-..warm?
Warm.


----------



## CrustyOne (Oct 29, 2007)

boogenman said:


> 1.Find a large hammer(preferably a claw hammer).
> 2.Smash your friend in the face with claw end of hammer, either end of any other hammer.
> 3. Repete step #2 on your own face and or head.
> 
> ...


...take it to someone with half a brain cell


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

I think the 05's have regular pinch bolts Will. The 06 or newer models I believe have Maxel.


----------



## MTB_prodigy (Jun 16, 2007)

Even i figured this out myself. I remember it was the first month i had the bike. I had gotten a flat.


----------



## mxrider489 (Nov 3, 2004)

MTB_prodigy said:


> Even i figured this out myself. I remember it was the first month i had the bike. I had gotten a flat.


Cookie?

Something was obviously not right. Neither of us are new to bikes and have worked on our dh bikes for years. As one of the bolts was turned the skewer snapped. The metal actualy sheared


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

GnaR9 said:


> Take your Ritalin, OK?
> OK, you're in a forest.
> - Forest?
> With Heather Locklear.
> ...


and I play Guitar


----------



## thatdownhillkid (Mar 11, 2007)

i hate boxxer axles. i love everything else about mine, but the axle absolutly sucks.


----------



## MTB_prodigy (Jun 16, 2007)

mxrider489 said:


> Cookie?
> 
> Something was obviously not right. Neither of us are new to bikes and have worked on our dh bikes for years. As one of the bolts was turned the skewer snapped. The metal actualy sheared


choclate chip?


----------

